# printed shirts and stickers US based or ship



## bensondesigns (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum but not new to the business. a quick background on me and my business, I'm a small shop based in the US that just recently expanded and for the time being I'm looking for someone to do some fulfillment orders for me. Here is what I'm looking for i need someone that can print shirts and stickers for me, all the art work will be done by me (printer may need to tweak) all ill need is the shirts and stickers printed and shipped to me. I'm willing to sent whoever can do the work for me a lot of business for the next year or more depending on if or when I get the capabilities to fill these orders myself. 

The items ill need for the moment will be full color prints on white shirts and the stickers will be roughly 8in x 3in 

please contact me Via email [email protected] I can supply you the art work and further details.


----------

